
JupiterMedia's Alan Meckler: Suddenly Every Internet Company is For Sale - toffer
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/08/jupms-alan-meck.html
======
pg
I think it's simply that no one thought of Jupiter as a potential acquirer
till recently.

